# ACPI läuft nicht 100%

## Kwirl

Hi,

erstmal vorweg. Auf meinem Toshiba Satellite Pro läuft Gentoo jetzt schon ein paar Monate und ich habe langsam soweit alles am laufen. Ein Problem ist leider seit neuestem aufgetaucht. Mein Display schaltet sich nicht mehr ab. Er stellt zwar nach ein paar Minuten auf BlackScreen um, aber selbst nach einer Stunde auf Akkubetrieb ist der Bildschirm noch beleuchtet. Er geht also nicht vollständig aus. Bis vor kurzem (weiß leider nicht genau seit wann) klappte es noch einwandfrei.

Zu meinem System. Ich verwende den "Kernel 2.6.18-r3" und den "acpid 1.0.4". Habe alles nach der Powermanagement-Anleitung von Gentoo eingerichtet inklusive Battery-Runlevel und laptopmode. Wenn mir jemand evt. sagen könnte, wieso der Bildschirm auf einmal nicht mehr abschalten mag, kann mir ja mal einen kleinen Tip geben.

Eine zweite kleine Sache habe ich noch, welche wohl nichts mit dem Display zu tun hat. In meiner /var/log/acpid sammeln sich alle paar Sekunden viele Einträge an, obwohl ich nichts an der Stromversorgung ändere. Folgendes Schema wiederholt sich:

```

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] notifying client 8527[102:1002]

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] notifying client 8647[0:0]

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] notifying client 7354[0:0]

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

ONLINE

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] action exited with status 0

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/lm_battery.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

Laptop mode disabled, not active [unchanged].

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] action exited with status 0

[Mon Dec  4 08:12:46 2006] completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] received event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] notifying client 8527[102:1002]

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] notifying client 8647[0:0]

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] notifying client 7354[0:0]

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

ONLINE

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] action exited with status 0

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/lm_battery.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

Laptop mode disabled, not active [unchanged].

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] action exited with status 0

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] completed event "battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

```

Könnte mir da jemand sagen, ob das normal ist?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

Guido

----------

## Beforegod

ich dachte bei acpid muss man alles in ner config festlegen ?

Gibts da eine? (er schaut ja auch nach einer battery konfiguration)

[Mon Dec  4 08:13:02 2006] executing action "/etc/acpi/actions/pmg_switch_runlevel.sh battery BAT1 00000080 00000001"

----------

## Kwirl

Ja. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Skript welches anhand der Stromversorgung das runlevel wechselt. Die Meldung sollte eigentlich nur dann kommen, wenn ich die Stromquelle wechsel. Sprich von Batterie auf Netzteil und umgekehrt. Wieso das alle paar Sekunden auftaucht verstehe ich halt nicht.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

kommen die oben von dir geposteten meldungen wenn du

a) am stromnetz haengst und battery drin ist?

b) am stromnetz haengst und battery nicht drin ist?

c) bei akkubetrieb?

kannst du das skript das du benutzt evtl noch posten?

----------

## Kwirl

 *kil wrote:*   

> kommen die oben von dir geposteten meldungen wenn du
> 
> a) am stromnetz haengst und battery drin ist?
> 
> b) am stromnetz haengst und battery nicht drin ist?
> ...

 

Hi,

und danke schonmal für die Antwort.

Die Meldungen kommen immer. Egal ob Batterie oder Netzbetrieb. Meinst du mit "nicht drin" ob ich die Batterie ausgebaut habe? Das habe ich natürlich noch nicht. Ich denke mal, dann geht das Laptop auch nicht mehr an.

Hier noch das Skript, welches aber eher nichts mit dem Problem zu tun hat. Dieses wird ja nur bei einem Wechsel gestartet. Vielmehr frage ich mich, wieso der ACPID ständig diese Nachrichten meldet.

```

#!/bin/bash

# Anfang der Konfiguration

RUNLEVEL_AC="default"

RUNLEVEL_BATTERY="battery"

# Ende der Konfiguration

if [ ! -d "/etc/runlevels/${RUNLEVEL_AC}" ]

then

        logger "${0}: Runlevel ${RUNLEVEL_AC} does not exist. Aborting."

        exit 1

fi

if [ ! -d "/etc/runlevels/${RUNLEVEL_BATTERY}" ]

then

        logger "${0}: Runlevel ${RUNLEVEL_BATTERY} does not exist. Aborting."

        exit 1

fi

if on_ac_power

then

        if [[ "$(cat /var/lib/init.d/softlevel)" != "${RUNLEVEL_AC}" ]]

        then

                logger "Switching to ${RUNLEVEL_AC} runlevel"

                /sbin/rc ${RUNLEVEL_AC}

        fi

        elif [[ "$(cat /var/lib/init.d/softlevel)" != "${RUNLEVEL_BATTERY}" ]]

        then

                logger "Switching to ${RUNLEVEL_BATTERY} runlevel"

                /sbin/rc ${RUNLEVEL_BATTERY}

        fi

```

Zu der Sache mit dem LCD-Display hat nicht zufällig noch jemand eine Idee? Der läuft immer noch nicht richtig und schaltet sich nicht komplett aus.

----------

## Kwirl

Noch als Zwischenfrage. Ab und zu, wenn der Bildschirm schon eine Zeit dunkel ist, bekomme ich ein großes weißes "X" auf den Bildschirm. Ist das nicht irgendwas von xscreensaver? Bin mir nicht so sicher. Evt. funkt das ja dazwischen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

 *Kwirl wrote:*   

> Noch als Zwischenfrage. Ab und zu, wenn der Bildschirm schon eine Zeit dunkel ist, bekomme ich ein großes weißes "X" auf den Bildschirm. Ist das nicht irgendwas von xscreensaver? Bin mir nicht so sicher. Evt. funkt das ja dazwischen...  

 

ich weiss nicht ob der xscreensaver ein "X" auf dem bildschirm verursacht, aber stoppe den mal und versuch ob dein display dann wieder richtig ausschaltet.

jetzt wo du das sagst, erinnere ich mich auch dass auf meinem laptop der screen nicht mehr mit dpms ausschaltete als ich den xscreensaver laufen hatte... das ist aber schon lange her und unter anderem aus dem grund nutzte ich den xscreensaver dann nicht mehr (die verschiedenen konfigurationsmoeglichkeiten von xscreensaver taten _bei mir_ keine abhilfe).

Zu deinem 1. problem fehlt mir momentan allerdings eine idee.... vielleicht weiss ja jemand anders mehr.. aber als anmerkung falls dirs hilft:

wenn sich acpid auf meinem laptop normal verhaelt, dann ist deins nicht normal  :Wink:  bei mir kommen die handler msgs nur wenn ich 1. stromversorgung wechsle, 2. batterie ausstecke/einstecke (kannte deinen laptop nicht deshalb fragte ich, bei mir geht das), 3. in dem moment in dem der akku voll geladen ist.

----------

## De Beukelaer

Für's Display:

mit

```
xset dpms force off
```

kannst du gucken ob es überheubt noch geht das Display aus zu schalten. 

Ab irgendeinem XOrg brauchte mein Notebook das schon erwähnte

  Option      "DPMS"

in der 'Section "Monitor"'

sonnst schaltete er nur auf Schwarz...

----------

## Kwirl

 *De Beukelaer wrote:*   

> Für's Display:
> 
> mit
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok, danke für den Tip. Hier scheint es schonmal ein Problem zu geben. Ich bekomme das Display mit diesem Befehl nicht komplett abgeschaltet. Mal geht er ganz kurz aus und gleich wieder auf diesen schwarz-Modus, mal geht er nur in den schwarz-Modus. Bewege ich dann die Maus, geht er kurz aus und dann kommt der X-Server wieder zum vorschein. Sehr seltsam das ganze.

In der xorg.conf habe ich eine Zeile Option "DPMS" "true". Daran sollte es nicht liegen...

EDIT:

Achso, bevor ich es vergesse. Wenn ich auf eine tty-Konsole wechsel, schaltet das Display nach kurzer Zeit ab. So wie es sein sollte.

----------

## Kwirl

Wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob nun jemand noch eine Idee hat? Irgendwie muss das doch laufen. Haben ja noch mehr Leute ein Laptop.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## De Beukelaer

 *Kwirl wrote:*   

> Wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob nun jemand noch eine Idee hat? Irgendwie muss das doch laufen. Haben ja noch mehr Leute ein Laptop.  

 

Eine Idee nicht wirklich. Bei mir gab es seit kurzem Ärger mit dem VESA frame buffer. Aber eher in der Richtung das X nicht immer wollte. Hab darauf hin erst mal komplett "Support for frame buffer devices" aus dem Kernel genommen und alles war wieder ok :-/

----------

